# National Cup Olders Schedule?



## SocalPapa (Mar 14, 2019)

Anyone have any insight into when the National Cup olders schedule will be released?  The Cal South National Cup web site says venues and schedules are scheduled to be posted online the "second week of MARCH" and, well, here we are on the 14th day of March.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 14, 2019)

They just posted presidents yesterday.  They pushed back the date of publishing 3 times. 
I have no insight but my guess is that you’ll know on Monday.


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 14, 2019)

I've been expecting it Friday night.


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 18, 2019)

I definitely got that wrong


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 18, 2019)

timbuck said:


> They just posted presidents yesterday.  They pushed back the date of publishing 3 times.
> I have no insight but my guess is that you’ll know on Monday.


You nailed it timbuck:

https://cysa.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=79606225-46F4-49EA-B288-87778F984824&show=girls


----------



## outside! (Mar 18, 2019)

The odd thing is that the schedules on the link you posted are different than the schedules I found searching on my phone. My player's team is in bracket F in your schedule and Bracket E on my phone. I checked, the dates are the same.


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 18, 2019)

outside! said:


> The odd thing is that the schedules on the link you posted are different than the schedules I found searching on my phone. My player's team is in bracket F in your schedule and Bracket E on my phone. I checked, the dates are the same.


Just a thought, I switched the link to go to the girls page. Is your's a boys team?

Sorry I don't keep track of who belongs to what!


----------



## outside! (Mar 19, 2019)

GunninGopher said:


> Just a thought, I switched the link to go to the girls page. Is your's a boys team?
> 
> Sorry I don't keep track of who belongs to what!


Duuuuhhhh. My bad.


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 19, 2019)

outside! said:


> Duuuuhhhh. My bad.


See, all you parent of boys don't have to deal with the gender bias that us girl parents are faced with every time we go to check a schedule anywhere.

I thought it was supposed to be ladies first!!


----------



## outside! (Mar 19, 2019)

GunninGopher said:


> See, all you parent of boys don't have to deal with the gender bias that us girl parents are faced with every time we go to check a schedule anywhere.
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be ladies first!!


I have both.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

GunninGopher said:


> See, all you parent of boys don't have to deal with the gender bias that us girl parents are faced with every time we go to check a schedule anywhere.
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be ladies first!!


Isn't that the progress some people seek?


----------



## wheresourfield (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Isn't that the progress some people seek?


Who left the dungeon door unlocked?


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Isn't that the progress some people seek?


No. It is a micro-aggression!!

(that should set him off)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

GunninGopher said:


> No. It is a micro-aggression!!
> 
> (that should set him off)


I always thought putting  the boys first was a bit strange, they do it in ODP too.
I am old school.


----------



## Frank (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I always thought putting  the boys first was a bit strange, they do it in ODP too.
> I am old school.


Could it simply be that the software goes alphabetically (Boys before Girls; Men before Women) instead of some grand conspiracy to hold the female gender down?  The same way they list divisions chronologically.


----------



## G03_SD (Mar 20, 2019)

Frank said:


> Could it simply be that the software goes alphabetically (Boys before Girls; Men before Women) instead of some grand conspiracy to hold the female gender down?  The same way they list divisions chronologically.


My 8 yrs old son once made an observation that the Mens rest rooms come before the Womens. That explains it!


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2019)

G03_SD said:


> My 8 yrs old son once made an observation that the Mens rest rooms come before the Womens. That explains it!


I believe it is common architectural practice that in structures likely to have large temporary crowds there will be more facilities for women than for men.


----------



## Frank (Mar 20, 2019)

G03_SD said:


> My 8 yrs old son once made an observation that the Mens rest rooms come before the Womens. That explains it!


Smart kid.  Or its the illuminati?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Frank said:


> Could it simply be that the software goes alphabetically (Boys before Girls; Men before Women) instead of some grand conspiracy to hold the female gender down?  The same way they list divisions chronologically.


Probably, but what fun would that be?


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 20, 2019)

Frank said:


> Could it simply be that the software goes alphabetically (Boys before Girls; Men before Women) instead of some grand conspiracy to hold the female gender down?  The same way they list divisions chronologically.


We we just kidding around about it. I think you are right, although when tournaments have a "Mens" and "Womens" divisions, the "Men" come first.

The whole thing started when I had put a link up that was different because it defaulted to the girls. Later I was trying to get a rise out of Sheriff Joe but he didn't take the bait!!


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 20, 2019)

GunninGopher said:


> We we just kidding around about it. I think you are right, although when tournaments have a "Mens" and "Womens" divisions, the "Men" come first, so there isn't perfect alignment with that theory.
> 
> The whole thing started when I had put a link up that was different because it defaulted to the girls. Later I was trying to get a rise out of Sheriff Joe but he didn't take the bait!!


----------



## vivamexico (Mar 21, 2019)

SocalPapa said:


> Anyone have any insight into when the National Cup olders schedule will be released?  The Cal South National Cup web site says venues and schedules are scheduled to be posted online the "second week of MARCH" and, well, here we are on the 14th day of March.


Any idea why there is a week off between round 1 and round 2 on the olders (weekend of April 20). Or are games still being played that weekend for teams in round 1?


----------



## Banana Hammock (Mar 21, 2019)

vivamexico said:


> Any idea why there is a week off between round 1 and round 2 on the olders (weekend of April 20). Or are games still being played that weekend for teams in round 1?


Easter


----------



## timbuck (Mar 21, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> Easter


Cue those who aren’t Christian to get upset.  
At least play on Saturday!!!


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 21, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Cue those who aren’t Christian to get upset.
> At least play on Saturday!!!


SoCal NPL is playing Saturday


----------

